

Show HN: SSD-based Cloud for Startup Developers - XERQ
http://www.ssdnodes.com

======
XERQ
OP here.

I'm a student finishing up my computer science and piano performance degrees
at Chapman University in Orange, California. I started SSD Nodes as a summer
project last year, created as a solution to the pain of all the other
slow/unsecure/unreliable hosts out there.

SSD Nodes was accepted into the Startup Incubator's first class a few months
ago at Chapman. I've been working with absolutely wonderful entrepreneurs that
have been helping me guide my vision. Being on HN for the past ~6 months have
been invaluable.

I would love to hear your thoughts. If you want to contact me directly, my
email is in my profile.

<http://twitter.com/MattGConnor>

